# Britains Got Talent 2008 !!!



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi ladies ,
I only thought it was a one off thing but its starts again tonight Britains Got Talent i thought it was really
Good last time i really thought that little blonde hair girl was gonna win it but i thought he was really good too
What was his name was it Paul ??
I wish them all  on their performances...........
Is any of you ladies gonna be watching it ?? Its on tonight at 7pm.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Paul Potts. He sang opera didn't he?

I always forget it's on but I do like it. I'll be wating this year specifically because one of my students groups made it through the heats. They didn't make it to the live finals thoguh, sadly, but worth it juist to say "oh, I know her..." while I am watching.

C~x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Did anyone watch this last night?

That young lad at the end (Andrew). What an amazing voice!  
Loved the contortionist too, although I've seen better on You Tube! 

The old couple with the bed of nails and sledgehammer were just ewww though but, I've have put them through for the sheer entertainment value.


Don't tell me I'm the only saddo watching this? 

C~x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I watched it 

I have what Drew deems cr** tv on a saturday when I get home from work!

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I watched it too..nearly wet myself laughing at some of them but then the little boy reduced me to tears..he was FAB. 

Cat x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I cried too when he said about being bullied, poor lamb! I also like Scala (the electronic violins & cello?). I thought the contortionist was good but someone needs to do something about her scarey make-up. Also liked the guy who did the take off of Boyz Own!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

The dog was brill, wish my two could do something like that! The wee boy was fantastic and would love to see him win it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

professor waffle said:


> I cried too when he said about being bullied, poor lamb! I also like Scala (the electronic violins & cello?). I thought the contortionist was good but someone needs to do something about her scarey make-up. Also liked the guy who did the take off of Boyz Own!


SNAP!
Loved the girl & her Dog too soooo cute!
Ive never watched it before but think I may be hooked already . . .


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I watched some of it then flipped over to Gavin and Stacey 

I loved the Australian bloke who was dressed in red rubber and had a big balloonn on his head -so funny !!!!

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone still watching 

Last of the auditions next week


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I am!

That last dance act that got through on Sat were fab, made me  too!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ooh yes the last dance act gave me shivers (((()))) !! great act, also liked the billy elliot lad although the song was rubbish


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

What was the last dance act? I missed this week and I know one of my students from work (where I used to work anyway) got throught to the next round with her dance troupe. I haven't seen them on it yet so I'll bet it was them and just typical!

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

More Info  1min 30 seconds in !
http://talent.itv.com/videos/viewvideo/16476933
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

I love it!  Didn't watch it last year but heard how good it was and had to watch this year.  Just applied for free tickets to the live finals!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW Nelly!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've videoed it so can't tell you until later


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

Hi
I'm loving this show...

last night it was signature (michael jackson pair) and kate and gin (the dog) that went through...a great show...though i felt it was really cruel that they'd put the star wars guy through...he got totally slated and it just didn't seem fair...

looking forward to tonight's show!

x alice


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I voted for Signature 3 times  

Even DH cheered when they went straight through to the next stage !!!

I really, really want FLAVA to go through too - will be voting for them loads too !!!

T xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I think  Flava are on tonights show as i spoke to a girl from the Fiona Richardson School of Dance (where Flava are based, the mum /choreographer is Fiona Richardson) today and she was off into town to drum up support for the group.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate and Gin are from my Home town - Shropshire 

I have a dilema tonight watch BGT ot the apprentice  . . . .
HELP!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Dizzi can you not record one and watch the other? If not BGT is repeated tomorrow afternoon/evening on ITV2  not sure what time or a little later on ITV2+1 at 5.30.


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

Am i being stupid...isn't the apprentice on tmw? I suppose the dilemma still exists then...but just wondering...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think Dh wants to watch the apprentice so we will record BGT 

Salice check out the apprenbtice thread - its on Tonight instead of its regular slot this week.


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

Fab..that's so cool...think we'll watch that and record BGT...
thanks
sorry for being so unknowledgeable!
Alice x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

I am GUTTED Flava didn't get through!  They were the best act on there I've seen, such a shame, am convinced that Simon changed his mind at the last minute.

Ho hum x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I think Simon changed his mind in favour of the two young dancers, Cheeky Monkeys, cos he thought they had the 'Aww'/cute factor and that was what he thought the public would want to see. How wrong is he? Flava should definitely have gone through. Thinking about enrolling Dexter into the dance school that Flava come from, do you think it's too early to put his name down?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is a tough choice!

I want the karate boys to go through STRIKE for me  and the lad who was on last GEORGE

and the ladies who opened the show & Charlie green . . . . its too tough


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*i love it *


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

STRIKE     . Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Voted for George in the end  

It was brillaint.

Did the girl who sand Ava Maria from Kettering get through. I think she's my 3rd cousin or something   . Hang on - I'll text mum and ask her again. Small place Kettering - she sang it at a funeral I went to last month. It was blooming good. I forgot to watch it to see how she did


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*unless she was on it tonight (watching footie at mo, but got it recording ) she hasnt been on yet. I think that is who Simon was referring to last night when he said he thought the winner had yet to come. I think she will win the whole thing *


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am so happy George went straight through - I hope Strike follow them !!! 

I thought that Hoop La La were good too  

I  was so angry that Flava didn't get through (my ** status was quite rude towards Simon last night) as a Pz girl I was rooting for them all the way !! 

T xx

Kay - Will drop you a PM later as we are down i Pz in July and I think I owe you a brew and a saffron bun !!!   

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WAYHAY!! George is through AND stroke strike


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

yay good result from a tough semi Final tonight

~Dizzi~


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Emmalottie said:


> WAYHAY!! George is through AND stroke strike


Are you Amanda in disguise   

They are quite cute though !!

T xx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

george was brilliant    

i liked hoop la la aswell but i liked strike  

                              luv mariexx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Rich got in a strop last night, I am officially in Lust with the blonde one from Strike.... I want his babies!  


Saying that George was an absolute star and he HAS to win!


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

Couldn't agree with you lot more....strike were awesome, but george was absolutely fabulous...do you think he was inspired by that VW advert? Shame that 3 couldn't go through cos I thought Hoop La La were brill too!

When Simon voted for Charlie, I thought we were going to have a repeat of Tuesday's fiasco (Flava should def have gone through!)

Looking forward to more of the same 

Alice x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

dammit This Morning gave it away who went though last night, I haven't watched it yet so have been keeping away from this thread but now there's no point  

Was gutted Flava didn't get through, I think the kids were cute but nowhere near as good. Flava were on telly yesterday saying they weren't upset as they could go on & do other things now


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Didn't watch last night watched the footie instead. 

According to last weeks Cornishman (local weekly paper and Tashja will know of it) Flava have been booked up to go on tour with some big act (can't remember who off the top of my head) and have lots of other bookings and offers. Haven't read this weeks one yet to see if there's any more news on them and what they have in store now. Still think they should have gone through, bad bad Simon   

Tashja hopefully we'll get to meet up in July then. If its a hot and busy day might have to be at Penlee Park, not coping too well with town at the mo (bl**dy panic attacks)


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

Well..what about last night? Not the same standard as Wed at all...still I thought it was a shame that the footballer dropped his ball   He was SO talented...he shouldn't have taken such a risk...what a silly boy! 

Not overly fussed about the plumber/singer...he's good, but so are all the singers in the charts...why don't they get them to do royal variety!

Also felt sorry for young comedian...did you see when they announced 'jeremy' he thought it was his name and started to punch the air...then he realised it wasn't...poor love (although his jokes were truly awful!)

And visage too...shot themselves in the foot...

roll on tonight's show!
Alice x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

i have just watched the rerun.  That plumber bloke was good but sounded too much like Paulo Nutini (and am I imagning it or did he do one of his songs the last stage).  

Dont think I will catch the final 

Also I missed George the other night and tried to watch through the web but it wouldnt load....


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

ooo im so glad i found this thread,i love this prog,i thought last nights lot were not as good as rest of week,seems weird there are 2 opera singers gone through!!seems someone didnt think when they picked them...im looking forward to seeing the girl voilinests tnt,i hope they win it ,we had opera last yr need something different allthough im loving gin..woof,woof...lol


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah i'm waiting for the violinist's they were really good,i didn't see last nights but a few girls from work said it wasn't very good.


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I wanted "Hoop La La" to at least get into the final.....I thought they were fab 

They were the only act that actually made me laugh!


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

I LOVED Hoop-la-la, they were highly entertaining.  Not sure who I want to win tonight, if Escala win I'm convinced it's fixed as I read in the paper that they played at the wrap party for last years X factor or something.  They are good though.

Maybe George.  Will decide later.  Can't wait! x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well, escala have played at many corporate gigs.... which probably explains the wrap party. They are pretty good though - and remind me a lot of BOND 



 who are another 4 girl electric violin style band.

Although I think Faryl's got a great voice and should win 





/links


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope George to win  

And Strike to strip!   mmmmmmmmmmm  

Amanda I am shocked at you, sod the hulla hoops and check out the yummy karate kids!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'd love George to win as I think he needs it the most but I think Faryl has a fab voice & I loved Escala the first time they were on. It's a real toughie this year I think


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Lulu* said:


> Nope George to win
> 
> And Strike to strip!  mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Amanda I am shocked at you, sod the hulla hoops and check out the yummy karate kids!


I got my own karate kid thanks, Ian's very toned up at the mo and looking gorge  !!


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

It's got to be George! 

Am I the only one who thinks it's a fix that all the last acts went through first (does that make sense?)...how did they know they were going to win? ITV and Ant + Dec's reputation go before them!!!  

Alice x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The kids Love George ( I like him too)
The Men like Escala ( who are really good!)
The Women Like Strike!
Everyone Likes Faryl 
I also Like Andrews Voice & Siganture,
Any of those to Win and I will be happy

Do we want a poll on the thread


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Faryl for me


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I really think they should have a children one and adult as the children outshine the adults every time!!
Lx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

hee hee how sad are we, Rich has just phoned me from the hospital, he is rushing around like a loon to get home in time, he said he is coming home in his scrubs to save time!  

George to win!

Amanda tut tut.....   Hope your not going all sensible on me  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The Poll is up !
2 votes each so we can choose an adult and child act 

~Dizzi~


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think Faryl & Escala although I do like Nemesis & George


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I cant get through on the Phone Lines!

Dh and I will have 2 phone votes each, Escala , strike & Faryl  
Although any of them could win!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I have voted for George and Strike although would also like to vote for Escala and Rich wants Signature 

ahhh the blonde Strike guy.....................


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss GEORGE WON          
he was brilliant 

                            luv mariexxx


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

JUSTICE!    
Love you George!


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

Can someone tell me how I can persuade my DH to buy us tickets for the live show....


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

salice said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's a fix that all the last acts went through first (does that make sense?)...how did they know they were going to win? ITV and Ant + Dec's reputation go before them!!!


I realised that also! All the acts from the semi finals who went last on each night want through! Dh reckons its something to do with when they have done their act ant and dec opened the phone lines and gave their number before giving the act feedback by the judges . 
Does that make sense? 

xx


----------



## salice (May 22, 2008)

yeah...i guess that could be it...still...bit dodgy....don't mind though...just glad George won! Felt really sorry for Andrew Johnston as he was obviously gutted about coming third. It must be so harsh for kids to be told they're in top three and then to hear that they're bottom of that top three! Still..I'm sure something good will come out of it for most of the acts last night...just love it!
alice x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

Have to say i didnt think goerge was that good,prefered the 4 girls string band,they were 100% better...oh and still think gin should have been in the last 3 lol


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I didn't rate George either. Great kid - very cute and he made you want him to do well. But I couldn't really see the talent myself. Strike and Faryl were amazing I thought


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

I voted for George in the end as did DH, I think his semi-final performance won a lot of people over, it was fantastic and very entertaining.  He totally deserves it.

And thank you for reminding me of Bond, the original (I think) electric string quartet!  Couldn't remember their name!

That's if for another year then.  What's next?  BB anyone? x


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

oh yes thurs here we come ,there is allready a thread started for BB i can't wait i'm one of them sado's that watches all the time     

                                luv mariexx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

oh noooo not bb,cant stand it,its so boring......


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

was I imagining it this morning or did I hear George has a spine condition and has been advised to stop dancing?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So glad George won......old skool breakdancing....love it !!!!

Did think Escala were great too........and the 2 singing opera (Faryl and Andrew) but as an opera singer won last year I can kind of see why they didn't get through this time round.

N x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

EBW1969 said:


> was I imagining it this morning or did I hear George has a spine condition and has been advised to stop dancing?


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2064719/Breakdancing-Britain's-Got-Talent-winner-tells-of-blindness-fears.html
/links 



> George suffers from Scheuermann's disease, a curvature of the spine that affects fast-growing teenagers.


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

What an amazing kid, I think he's fab


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've just read that in this evenings paper......to use Foxy's words...."what an amazing kid" ...I take my hat off to him for his determination and courage to keep on doing something he loves, despite his condition.....and the fact is it was never mentioned once on the show which I also think it good as no-one can be accused of bias !

N xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Minxy my thoughts too - so the story breaks a day or two after - Far better than during the Semi finals! 

Hes a great Lad, as my 9yr old nephew said to me with a huge grin Sat afternoon -
George is like a little Justin Timberlake Well cool!

~Dizzi~


----------

